# The middle road aka The Virtue Continuum



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

Just going to throw this chart out there. We all know what is right, but seems whether through enthusiasm or self righteousness we Christians have as much trouble as anyone sticking to that narrow middle road.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 10, 2016)

*re:*

Without the power of Christ it is impossible! In Christ, all these things are possible!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

formula1 said:


> Without the power of Christ it is impossible! In Christ, all these things are possible!



Even in Christ, through my human-ness, my life path through that list looks like a herd of drunk cows, when honesty is applied.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 10, 2016)

*re:*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even in Christ, through my human-ness, my life path through that list looks like a herd of drunk cows, when honesty is applied.



Amen! And yet, He loves you anyway! Do you find you are dwelling on the failures and the human-ness more than on Christ?  I will say that when I lay down that which He has already covered, I find it gets easier to live in and through Him.  This you speak of though is what every believer's battle is! Fight well and may the Lord bless you!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm going to have to agree with Miguel. I don't really see it as "all these things are possible." 

The chart is showing the ideal of being right down the middle. We can strive to perform better in the works department but Christ covers our deficiencies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

formula1 said:


> Amen! And yet, He loves you anyway! Do you find you are dwelling on the failures and the human-ness more than on Christ?  I will say that when I lay down that which He has already covered, I find it gets easier to live in and through Him.  This you speak of though is what every believer's battle is! Fight well and may the Lord bless you!





Artfuldodger said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Miguel. I don't really see it as "all these things are possible."
> 
> The chart is showing the ideal of being right down the middle. We can strive to perform better in the works department but Christ covers our deficiencies.


^^^This^^^

I posted this as a call to humility, not weakness. Though piety can often reign supreme on the internet, the human condition mandates a much more introspective / honest view of ones self in order to humble ones self before God.

I might add that if one considers the deficiencies against the excesses one is just as egregious as the other. There is such thing as being "too good" but to that end the middle road of humility is the one toughest for us "humans" to maintain.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm reminded of the speck and log parable. Too much pride is considered a deficiency on the chart and the Bible. One is taught to have pride but it too has to be in balance with humility.

I think it might be human nature to think God has saved me because of all of my weaknesses but not everyone else because I have overcome some of those weaknesses.
When in reality most of my weaknesses are still there. 

I would agree with Formula that we should not dwell on our deficiencies knowing that Christ took care of those yet still strive to be a better person.

Interesting Chart, I've never seen it before.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 10, 2016)

Remember the song;
 Oh, Lord it's hard to be humble?


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 10, 2016)

http://www.regent.edu/acad/global/publications/sl_proceedings/2007/lanctot-irving.pdf


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm very proud of my ability to stay in the middle...doh...if it wasn't for that stupid pride scale!


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 11, 2016)

John 7:18King James Version (KJV)

18 He that speaketh of himself seeketh his own glory: but he that seeketh his glory that sent him, the same is true, and no unrighteousness is in him.
------------------
Some are sent by many and perhaps this is their conundrum on the Virtue  Continuum. Too many masters, too many voices and like anyone else Christians are all over the place  regards virtues.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> John 7:18King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 18 He that speaketh of himself seeketh his own glory: but he that seeketh his glory that sent him, the same is true, and no unrighteousness is in him.
> ------------------
> Some are sent by many and perhaps this is their conundrum on the Virtue  Continuum. Too many masters, too many voices and like anyone else Christians are all over the place  regards virtues.


Proverbs 16:25
There is a way that appears to be right, but in the end it leads to death

Though maybe not a physical death, a lack of humility can certainly lead to a spiritual death.


----------



## Madman (Aug 24, 2016)

I was once given an award for humility, but they took it away because I accepted it.


----------

